# new mascot



## pepermintrhino (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont think this is just my pc but i kno that others do and do not see it. does it bother ne one else that the new mascot look like hes waiting for his lover?


----------



## pepermintrhino (Apr 1, 2007)

ok, i apologize for posting this. being the D-bag I am, I assumed that the world didnt accutly stop turning or take notice for a day like this.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 1, 2007)

Furries do not have lovers.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

They have their hand, the internet, and junkfood.


----------



## pepermintrhino (Apr 1, 2007)

keep telling urself that........


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 2, 2007)

I noticed the change, too.Â Â VERY nice.Â Â 

On another note, who decided to change the site's background color to black from whatever color that it was?Â Â Just curious.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2007)

It's an April Fool's Day thing, and it's not permanent.  There's already at least two threads about it.

Fender's been temporarily transformed into a scalie...a female scalie.

The background isn't actually black, but rather a dark gray.  A lot of people seem to like it, and many are requesting that it be added as an optional user-selectable skin for the site, to be seen only by those who choose to set the option.


----------



## Marthaen (Apr 2, 2007)

Mascot spottings so far.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/476129/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/475299/


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 2, 2007)

Marthaen said:
			
		

> Mascot spottings so far.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/476129/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/475299/


Ooh good I was just about to start a thread asking for those myself. ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/475740/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/475743/
edit: another one http://www.furaffinity.net/view/475609/


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 2, 2007)

lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW lol, NSFW


Well what else did you expect


----------



## Visimar (Apr 2, 2007)

To the OP - He? Looks more like a female or a herm than a male from looking at that chest. =P

I don't mind Fender being a dragon at all, even if it's just for one day.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 2, 2007)

Strawkitty said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just warning the slow. 
lol, NSFW wasn't long enough so I CopyPasta'd it.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> To the OP - He? Looks more like a female or a herm than a male from looking at that chest. =P
> 
> I don't mind Fender being a dragon at all, even if it's just for one day.



According to the one post I've seen from Dragoneer/Preyfar on the subject, Fender's been temporarily transformed into a female.

Naturally, few artists who draw adult stuff have qualms about drawing a female as a herm...


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 2, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> It's an April Fool's Day thing, and it's not permanent.Â Â There's already at least two threads about it.
> 
> Fender's been temporarily transformed into a scalie...a female scalie.



Oh, okay.Â Â I wasn't sure WHAT was going on.Â Â Shows what ya get when you get too danged busy to visit the forums, huh?:wink: 



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> The background isn't actually black, but rather a dark gray.Â Â A lot of people seem to like it, and many are requesting that it be added as an optional user-selectable skin for the site, to be seen only by those who choose to set the option.



Oh, I see. Well, I guess it must just be MY danged old monitor, then.Â Â For SOME weird reason, it makes colors DARKER than they actually are, and I have tried a MILLION times toadjust the brightness control, but to NO avail.:cry::evil:Â Â 

Anyway, I'm at the library now, and have my FA page up in another browser, and I can see now that it IS dark gray, NOT black.Â Â (Geez, I _GOTTA_ get me a NEW comp and monitor SOON!Â Â This NOT being able to see the TRUE color of things is getting WAY beyond ridiculous!:evil::roll:

And actually, _I_ like it, too, and wish that you guys WOULD do that.Â Â I mean, I _DO_ like the lighter color, but after awhile it gets kinda...well...boring.Â Â (No offense meant to YOU guys, of course.)Â Â Variety is good, and if we could change our PERSONAL page-skins, that would be cool.Â Â I, for one, vote that we have that option, too.


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another one I noted:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/477006/

(NSFW since it is rated adult)

Why, it is amazing to see what a fair fine reaction there has been this april fools device.


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 2, 2007)

If fender is changed back, i hope they don't kill off the new one...


----------



## yak (Apr 2, 2007)

(2007-04-02 17:53:13) Fender Bender Gender BOOBS by Muzz NSFW
(2007-04-02 01:06:19) Fender Gender Bender... Once Again-der by Mocha_Mephooki NSFW
(2007-04-01 20:53:51) ZOMG Fender needs a bra by Yiffer_fox NSFW
(2007-04-01 20:52:28) ZOMG fender!? by Yiffer_fox NSFW
(2007-04-01 19:24:54) Proper Fender Gender Bender by Rukario NSFW
(2007-04-01 15:40:37) Fender Gender Bender by Killy_the_fox NSFW
(2007-04-01 14:41:43) Fender Gender Bender Vendor by Rukario NSFW
(2007-04-01 14:05:10) Fender Gender Bender Vendor by Rukario NSFW
(2007-04-01 13:14:00) Dragon Fender Sketh by Doggieo
(2007-03-31 21:22:07) Fender SMASH!! by ZombieCat
(2007-03-31 05:49:54) Fender Fender Fender Fen... by Killy_the_fox
(2007-03-30 23:22:36) Fender Doodle by Dragoneer


----------



## Rukario (Apr 2, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> NSFW
> NSFW
> NSFW
> NSFW
> NSFW...



I sense a pattern forming ~ <3


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Here is another one I noted:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/477006/
> 
> ...



I can't access it.Â Â It says this: 

"Fatal system error!Â Â 
You are not allowed to view this image. This could be that your birth date is not set, or you have mature submissions turned off.
[Click here to go back]".

I think that my birthdate IS set (I have my age (50) listed on MY art page here, fer heaven's sake!), but I'm NOT really sure about the other (having mature submissions turned off).Â Â Help?

I any event, I'm gonna check my profile stuff both here andf on my page.Â Â _AND_ I'll check and see _IF_ I have the mature submission thing turned off.Â Â (Don't think that I do, but ya never know. *shrugs*)

*EDIT:* Never mind, I got it fixed.Â Â I can see it now.Â Â I guess I forgot to type in my password when I changed the Mature thing to "yes".Â Â But it's fixed now.Â Â Sorry for being such a ninny, peeps.


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/106104/

I consider this to be relevant :3


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 3, 2007)

That would be totally sexy :-D. Old fender for some reason didn't appeal to me sexually.
The new one though. Oh, I'd hit it over and over and over again ;_; *tears of joy* XD.


----------



## Rukario (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/478950/  NSFW 
it keeps going and going~


----------



## pepermintrhino (Apr 3, 2007)

I didnt mean to cause a contreversey. I gotta say a few things here:

I checked for other threads but they only seemed to adress the change of the skin and the reference to FA being a bandwidth eater. 

secondly, Fender looks like a guy to me. Even after re examining Him/Her Fender still looks like a guy. In addition to that, there is only the right ear piercing visible so i can only assume.... I like scalies, if thats a permanet change thats kool with me id just like for Fender not to look so Ifeminate (sp?). 

Thirdly, I quickly figured out that it was an april fools day prank and I made it clear that I had come to this realization before anyone had a chance to poke fun at my misake.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a little remark: Howcome all our avatar pics HAVE TO BE CLEAN while the site mascot isn't?

Sure, no actual bits are visable, but he/she/hir whatever IS naked, and between the legs definately something of a sheath can be seen. it's quite NSFW.

Just noting.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 4, 2007)

Normal Fender wasn't clothed either short of his tie.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 4, 2007)

darkfoxx said:
			
		

> Just a little remark: Howcome all our avatar pics HAVE TO BE CLEAN while the site mascot isn't?
> 
> Sure, no actual bits are visable, but he/she/hir whatever IS naked, and between the legs definately something of a sheath can be seen. it's quite NSFW.
> 
> Just noting.



There is no sheath.


----------



## cesarin (Apr 4, 2007)

I liked lienuv's version lots


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 4, 2007)

pepermintrhino said:
			
		

> secondly, Fender looks like a guy to me. Even after re examining Him/Her Fender still looks like a guy.



It's your imagination.  This version of Fender, while (probably) temporary, is female.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> There is no sheath.



Correct...because Fender's *female*...and I can prove it.

From the "Is it just me..." thread:


			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Male to *female*, skinny to chubby, mammal to leeeezard... =D



Female.  Thus, no male bits on that banner, and no naughty female bits are visible.

Like I said, though...someone, somewhere, will always be ready, willing, and able to draw a female character as a herm, and yer not gonna stop 'em.


----------



## Rukario (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/481255/

CHIBI!  <3


----------



## didelphis (Apr 5, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Normal Fender wasn't clothed either short of his tie.



I thought he wore those pants/shorts o.0 *points at FAforums banner* that's usually how I've seen him in the banners prior to this one. But maybe I've just not been paying attention?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 5, 2007)

Frankly, we're not interested in flipping Rednef over and finding out what sex they are. We only know that Fender is, in fact, a male (and not a very flat chested female) due to some very interested pictures drawn by a few select artists.

It's not our job to be digging through our mascot's pants!


----------



## yak (Apr 5, 2007)

Preyfar, 4 words...... fix.. your..user ... title
you stretch my page :[


----------



## Rukario (Apr 5, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> It's not our job to be digging through our mascot's pants!



Thats why you got us instead to do the digging for ya!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Apr 5, 2007)

Rukario said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Fender would approve of that!


----------



## Marthaen (Apr 5, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Frankly, we're not interested in flipping Rednef over and finding out what sex they are. We only know that Fender is, in fact, a male (and not a very flat chested female) due to some very interested pictures drawn by a few select artists.
> 
> It's not our job to be digging through our mascot's pants!



But you sure do like digging through the mascot's pants when you have the opportunity!


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 5, 2007)

Any chance of the full pic of Rednef soon?


----------



## Rukario (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/482785/  NSFW

by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dalus/


----------



## Darkfoxx (Apr 5, 2007)

You missed my point tho...

even if it's a female, it has something between it's legs that may or may not be a sheath, but can very well be mistaken for it.

Can I put up an avatar on my furaffinity page that may or may not be a sheath or other genital parts positioned conveniently between the legs?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2007)

darkfoxx said:
			
		

> You missed my point tho...
> 
> even if it's a female, it has something between it's legs that may or may not be a sheath, but can very well be mistaken for it.
> 
> Can I put up an avatar on my furaffinity page that may or may not be a sheath or other genital parts positioned conveniently between the legs?



The difference being, it is not a sheath nor is it a genital part.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Apr 5, 2007)

Sure looked like it to me.

But, it's irrelevant now, since they already put the valentines banner back up.


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 5, 2007)

Bah, i don't see it.
I /r/ a full pic eventually....


.....Pllllease?


----------



## Rukario (Apr 6, 2007)

I am Vroomfondle.
And I am Magikthise!
We demand that it may. 
Or may not be. 
A Sheath.

We don't need to demand THAT.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 6, 2007)

This is almost as bad as the huge argument over the Crazy Frog's genitalia.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, but Fender's far, FAR more well hung than Crazy Frog. As for Rednef, the Draconic version of Fender... well, no comment. =)


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 6, 2007)

I unfortunantly saw the original commericials, and i have to say that everyone is well hung than crazy frog.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 6, 2007)

The real question is: Is Fender smoking a blunt in that picture???

Anyways, I like the new Fender better, it's more "out there" than some random raccoon.

Plus the old Fender looked malnourished, the new Fender is very Rubenesque


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 8, 2007)

Already i miss Rednef..... At least the Banner comes back with the Dark theme..


----------



## Marthaen (Apr 8, 2007)

Have some more Rednef!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/486420/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/486701/


----------



## Marthaen (Apr 10, 2007)

More http://www.furaffinity.net/view/490205/ NSFW


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 13, 2007)

Another one, love the horns in this one(also... tail condom?) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/479326/ NSFW


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 16, 2007)

Rednef reminds me of that country-techno group...

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Violins-Rednex/dp/B00000057K/ref=m_art_li_0/103-2198414-7153408


----------



## Cervus (Apr 21, 2007)

uploaded some days ago:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/488741/


----------

